# Сайт > Главный раздел >  Набор модераторов

## Sanych

*На форуме проводиться набор модераторов. Желающим отписываться в этой теме.*

----------


## Vanya

ну собсно, могу "висеть" на каком нить разделе  не сказал бы что большое желание, но время есть

----------


## Serj_2k

могу быть запасным вариантом или типа временным. просто ещё осматриваюсь и желания, как у Вани, крайне большого нет. но ...

----------


## Sanych

Ну думайте пока пользователей не много. Надеюсь их станет больше, тогда и работа у модеров появиться. Как появиться желание, называйте раздел или тему выбранную.

----------


## Akasey

Большого умения нет, так поверхностно. Могу попробовать, решай сам

----------


## Sanych

Решить не долго. Люди вы проверенные  Так что опять повторяю, есть желание - называйте тему или раздел в которую хотите пойти.

----------


## Akasey

может музыка, кино, литература... хз

----------


## Asteriks

Ну, я тогда модерю в тех темах, которые создала. А ещё какие Саныч поручит. Только со временем не уверена... А у меня и опыта нет... Хм.... вообще-то... научимся! Только, чур, чтоб замена была на крайний случай!

----------


## Serj_2k

усё, на форуме будут одни модераторы ))

частично потяну *Технологии и коммуникации* и *Игровой раздел*

саныч, тока зачитай мне мои права и обязанности ))

----------


## Asteriks

Ещё возьми МОЯ ТАЧКА! А то я не потяну... )

----------


## Serj_2k

> Ещё возьми *МОЯ ТАЧКА*! А то я не потяну... )


согласен, такой раздел тож включите в список ))

----------


## Asteriks

Раздел территирии, хех! А сколько её, территории то?

----------


## Akasey

Вот короче все темы, предлагаю отписываться кто куда зачем. Окончательное решение примет Саныч.

Администраторский раздел
          Сообщения администрации 
          Замечания, пожелания и предложения 

Городской раздел 
	Образование *Aster-iks*
	Городские службы. Магазины. Предприятия. 
           Поликлиника города 
	Спорт в г. Жодино 	 
	Отдых и развлечения в Жодино 

Технологии и коммуникации        *Serj_2k*  тебе всё???
	Софт. Железо 	    ?
	Интернет 	?
	Графика 	?	 
	Мобильный мир 	         ?

Культурный раздел       *Akasey* могу попробовать   (+спорт добавь общемировой)
	Кино и Видео       ?   
           Литература           ?
	Музыка                  ?
	Anime и мультипликация            ? 	 

Игровой раздел       *Serj_2k*  тебе всё???
	Action 	          ?
	RPG 	        ?
	Стратегии 	?	 
	Симуляторы 	  ?
	Квесты 	         ?
           Онлайн игры! Играете? играли?...         ? 
	Офисные и мини игры 	            ?

Разное 
	Охота и Рыбалка 		 
	Чувства 	  
	Животный и растительный мир 	 
	Кулинария 	 
	Рукоделие 	
	 Авто 		* Serj_2k*
	Юмор 	 
	Остальное 

Флудилка	

Частные объявления 
	Недвижимость 	 
	Авто, мото, вело.  
	Куплю 	 	 
	Продам 	 
	Меняю 	 
	Услуги. Репетиторство 	  
	Разное


Чат  ??????   меня в чат давай, буду на матюганов матюганить....ггг

примерно что получилось по заявкам, Астер кинь конкретно темы я тогда пост поправлю

----------


## Serj_2k

то, что мне, для начало могу взять и всё. затем, можно и напарника. народа пока мало, можно и осилить

----------


## Asteriks

Делите-делите... Я буду конфликты разбирать, а то вам слабо!

----------


## Akasey

если вдруг *спорт* будет, так я согласен вести

----------


## Пацаваца

Возьмите меня в спорт)только в общий,а не в 


> Спорт в г. Жодино


Думаю неинтерестно будет обсуждать только жодинский спорт)

----------


## Akasey

Пацаваца будем вместе змагаться

----------


## Пацаваца

> Пацаваца будем вместе змагаться


А тебе тоже будет очень интерестно обсуждать спорт в Жодино?Или мировой спорт больше привлекает?

----------


## Akasey

я уже про мировой писал раньше немного

----------


## Asteriks

*Разделы и темы для меня:*
1. Образование. Раздел для родителей.
2. Интернет. Блогерство.
3. Литература. Творчество форумчан.
4. Музыка. Что вы сейчас слушаете.
5. Разное. Чувства.
*Хватит пока.*

----------


## Akasey

Пацаваца Саныч отсутствовал.


Администраторский раздел
          Сообщения администрации 
          Замечания, пожелания и предложения 

Городской раздел 
	Образование *Aster-iks*
	Городские службы. Магазины. Предприятия. 
           Поликлиника города 
	Спорт в г. Жодино 	 
	Отдых и развлечения в Жодино 

Технологии и коммуникации        *Serj_2k*  тебе всё???
	Софт. Железо 	    ?
	Интернет 	?
тема Блогерство   *Aster-iks*
	Графика 	?	 
	Мобильный мир 	         ?

Культурный раздел       *Akasey* могу попробовать   (+спорт добавь общемировой)
	Кино и Видео         
           Литература          
Тема Творчество форумчан *Aster-iks* 
	Музыка                  
Тема Что вы сейчас слушаете   *Aster-iks*
	Anime и мультипликация            ? 	 

Игровой раздел       *Serj_2k*  тебе всё???
	Action 	          ?
	RPG 	        ?
	Стратегии 	?	 
	Симуляторы 	  ?
	Квесты 	         ?
           Онлайн игры! Играете? играли?...         ? 
	Офисные и мини игры 	            ?

Разное 
	Охота и Рыбалка 		 
	Чувства 	  *Aster-iks*
	Животный и растительный мир 	 
	Кулинария 	 
	Рукоделие 	
	 Авто 		* Serj_2k*
	Юмор 	 
	Остальное 

Флудилка	

Частные объявления 
	Недвижимость 	 
	Авто, мото, вело.  
	Куплю 	 	 
	Продам 	 
	Меняю 	 
	Услуги. Репетиторство 	  
	Разное


Чат  ??????   меня в чат давай, буду на матюганов матюганить....ггг

примерно что получилось по заявкам

Саныч создай тему Спорт   *Пацаваца* *Akasey*

----------


## Пацаваца

Ну я бы ещё с удовольствием помодерировал бы "Музыку"

----------


## Asteriks

*Предлагаю дождаться утверждения Санычем модеров, а потом разделы делить. Договоримся уже как-нибудь.*

----------


## HARON

А меня возьмете?

----------


## Sanych

Желающие подробнее высказывайтесь. В какой раздел или тему, есть ли опыт работы модером. Возраст укажите и желательно правильный

----------


## HARON

Саныч,я взял бы авто-мото и Софт.)))

_Харон добавил 23.05.2009 в 23:20_



> Саныч нам что наново отписаться?


+1)) Согласен!

----------


## Sanych

Харон, буду думать. И главное буду смотреть как отвечаете в темах которые хотите взять. То есть интерес реальный к этому.

----------


## Sanych

Модеры, не флудить!!

----------


## MOHAPX

Вообщем на себя могу взять спортивный раздел и фильмы (оформление инфа и т.д.)

----------


## Пацаваца

> Вообщем на себя могу взять спортивный раздел и фильмы (оформление инфа и т.д.)


В спорте уже есть два модера

----------


## Sanych

В спорте есть люди, фильмы могу выдать

----------


## MOHAPX

ну еще могу модерировать юмор - тоже моя тема любимая

----------


## Akasey

бросай меня на юмор и на флудилку, буду подчищать

----------


## Pasha_49

Возьмите меня на тему "Софт. Железо". Сам админ, много чего полезного могу написать.

----------


## Sanych

> А я на Рукоделие хочу!!!


Я надеюсь ты не шутиш????

Pasha_49 - модер раздела Технологии и коммуникации.

----------


## Banderlogen

> Я надеюсь ты не шутиш????


Нет, я ж еще никогда не модерировал Рукоделие =)

----------


## Sanych

Хотелось бы видеть в этом разделе заинтересованную особу женского пола всё же.

----------


## Sanych

А вот ты и не прав. Модератор должен понимать свою тему. И поддерживать так же, искать пути к её развитию и привлечению в неё пользователей. А что поддерживать, если тем не будет, а только одни модеры на форме???
Будеш модером по старому блату.

----------


## Banderlogen

> А что поддерживать, если тем не будет, а только одни модеры на форме???


"Узяўся за гуж - не кажы што не дуж".
Смысл было создавать форум, а потом возмущаться, что тем мало?
У меня ощущение, что скоро Беларусь выйдет в лидеры по количеству форумов на человека.

----------


## Sanych

Ну вообще обнаглел. ещё и критику на меня наводить будеш.  Возьми и создай тему в своём Рукоблудии. Или дядя админ за вас всё должен делать

----------


## Banderlogen

> Возьми и создай тему в своём Рукоделии. Или дядя админ за вас всё должен делать?


Дык я создал тему уже, полчаса назад. Хорошую тему. Там даже вопрос есть и опрос!

----------


## Sanych

Исправляешся занчит

----------


## RixAlex

а можно мне мою любимую рыбалку?)))

----------


## Sanych

Можно. Тем более там пока нет модеров.

P. S. Каждый модер при получении звания автоматом получает + 100 к репутации. Супер-модер при получении звания +200 Админ + 1000

----------


## _rA_

рыбалка и Игровой раздел pliz))

----------


## Sanych

*Новички не внимательны. Я уже говорил, что должность будет по делам вашим. Если я буду видеть кого-то постоянно отвечающим или создающим толковые темы в каком-либо разделе, то и получить шанс модератора намного выше.*

----------


## Пацаваца

Уберите меня,пожалуйста,модером в "Музыке"

----------


## Sanych

Сделано уже

----------


## RixAlex

А можно меня тогда на Аниме? Тут только двое таких как я, но второго я еще не видел))

----------


## Sanych

Можно...........

----------


## Vanya

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
собсно тут могу помодерствовать если что

----------


## Akasey

Саныч добавь мне пару разделов, всё равно нагрузки никакой, потом если что разгрузиш...

----------


## Sanych

Каких именно желаеш?

----------


## Akasey

мот литературу?

----------


## Sanych

Там всего 3 бесхозных осталось. Пока думаю и так сойдёт.

----------


## Akasey

просто часто никто нету, а так не нравиться что пишут, прям ужас...и пожаловаться некому...

----------


## Sanych

> [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
> собсно тут могу помодерствовать если что


Одобрено.

----------


## ignat

Особого опыта нет, но думаю, что смогу. С блогом же справился и разобрался))))
А хочу я быть "модером" запасным *Asteriks* нас будет двое - значит и времени за модераторством будет больше)))))

----------


## Sanych

> Особого опыта нет, но думаю, что смогу. С блогом же справился и разобрался))))
> А хочу я быть "модером" запасным *Asteriks* нас будет двое - значит и времени за модераторством будет больше)))))


Астерикс супермодер. А второй - Stych. Могу тебе дать права в разделе который ещё пока без модераторов. Выбирай из оставшихся.

----------


## Asteriks

Не давай.

----------


## BiZ111

Главный прав, надо Жодинский отдел отдать модератору (жителю Жодино), а не всяким иноземцам несведущим  Глядишь, придумает интересные темы вашего города, всякие сходки, люди-то на форуме - молодёжь, свежую кровь нужно ставить, если нужен успех и правильное современное развитие чего-то нового :> :music:

----------


## Irina

Примите модератором в "Чувства"

----------


## Katrina Eclair

а меня рассмотрите?))

----------


## Jemal

Может и я сойду за модератора... Ежедневно тут бываю, мог бы за чем-нибудь и присмотреть)

----------


## Sanych

> а меня рассмотрите?))


Маловато активности на форуме. Боюсь что ты повториш историю Игната

----------


## Sanych

> Может и я сойду за модератора... Ежедневно тут бываю, мог бы за чем-нибудь и присмотреть)


Ты ж Жодинский у нас насколько я помню? Нужна замена Игнату в городской раздел. Сможеш?

----------


## Sanych

> Примите модератором в "Чувства"


Поздравляю с повышением!!!

----------


## Jemal

> Ты ж Жодинский у нас насколько я помню? Нужна замена Игнату в городской раздел. Сможеш?


Сейчас я учусь вне города, поэтому не могу следить за происходящим. Ну а если халтурка какая, то могу и присмотреть.

----------


## Patron

Хотелось бы стать модератором, на Игровой раздел. Опыт имеется.

----------


## Sanych

На текущий момент форуму нужны активные пользователи, и побольше жодинцев. Будет активность, будут рассмотрения новых кандидатур.

----------


## JAHolper

За последний месяц половина модераторов и супер-модераторы стали простыми смертными юзерами. Причина ясная - не видел их ни разу здесь. =)
Если есть адекватные желающие - будем рады.

В первую очередь учитывается активность на форуме и грамотность.

----------


## vova230

Ага, я бы еще учитывал адекватность, а то как на Байнетсе сами модераторы больше правил понарушали, чем простые юзеры. Слава Богу здесь пока такого не встречалось.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
грамотность можно отследить, активность посчитать, а адекватность - это клиника, она не считается, она диагнозируется

----------

